# Couples/families in isolation together...how you handling being together?



## Marie5656 (May 17, 2020)

*There are a few threads and conversations here about those of us who are isolating alone.

So, I am asking the couples/families who are isolated together.  How are you dealing with being together  all the time (assuming no one goes out to work).  Do you have room in your homes to allow each other space, and some "me time"?    
I was talking with one couple who are both at home. One works from home all the time (home based business) and the other is off work for now.  Luckily they each have separate interests inside the home.  One the laid off worker has been in the basement a lot growing seedlings for the vegie garden.  They plant together.   They are both readers, and have more than one TV in the home to separate at times to watch their own shows.
They also spend quality time together every day too*


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2020)

It's just my husband and me at home, and we get along quite well.  For the most part he putters around in the yard and garage, and goes over to check on his mother at least once a week.  I do my own thing as well.  Somehow we each migrate to our own "area" at night; me upstairs in the bedroom and he's downstairs in the den sleeping through some TV show.    Actually things haven't changed a lot for us during the isolation except that he's not running the roads as much.  I don't know about "quality time," but we enjoy each other's company and have lots of laughs.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

Yes hubs and I have been thrown together all day every day for the last 2 months.. it's not been a problem . We had a falling out over something early in the lockdown, but aside from that we've been fine. I took early retirement 2 years ago so I'm home now and got used to my own company 15 hours a day 5 or 6 days a week... so at first it seemed odd that he was here,  but he's found so much to do while off work, catching up with home maintenance, re-painteded areas of the house, installed  new fixtures, re-worked the garden  repaired a fence  and dug out  a new patio area .. and several other landscaping projects.. , and although no restaurants or pubs are open where we would normally go , we've still managed to go out for a good long walk once a week, because we've had glorious weather since March.. and therefore enjoyed our outings, and just took a beer and some water with us when we went out to the riverside, or country parks...

We spend a lot of time in the garden, either working it or sitting enjoying our time together

In the later evenings once it starts to get dark he retires up to his office and watches his favourite TV shows, and I watch TV or come on here...

We both had milestone birthdays during this lockdown, so we've got those to celebrate when everything gets back to near normal..

he's started returning to work just one or 2 days a week.. total isolation..and in between times he holds Zoom online conferences from home..


----------



## peppermint (May 17, 2020)

We are good....two of us together till we go home....Our Anniversary will be coming up in August....55 years....

We've been here since December...Didn't know we were going to be here this long....Our kids didn't want us to come home
until at least June....We have a lovely cottage....and very comfortable...


----------



## Ronni (May 29, 2020)

My daughter Paige and her husband William have had to make some adjustments since he started working from home.  

Paige compared notes with some of her female friends whose spouses were also staying home.  One for one, these "enlightened" men, who have shared all aspects of home care and child rearing and are the emobdiment of non-gender roles in the home, have somehow managed to resort to a 1950's mindset!  

Paige was shocked to see she wasn't alone in her bewilderment as sweet William would call up to her from his basement office to please bring him some coffee, or ask when's lunch or what's for lunch, or could she run his sweater down to him becuase he was cold, and on and on!     When did he become this entitled, helpless person????

She very quickly reminded him that she was NOT his servant and that he was perfectly capable of getting his own damn coffee, and the refrigerator was full of choices for his lunch if he was hungry!  And compared notes with the other wives to discover that they were all responding similarly!!! Apparently the husbands all shaped up pretty fast!


----------



## jujube (May 29, 2020)

As we've never been "joined at the hip" so to speak, not much has changed.  He rides his motorcycle and watches hours of political talk tv every day. I watch my non-political stuff in another room and putter in the yard. I have my computer friends. He watches motorcycle stuff on the computer.

It works out.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 29, 2020)

For us, life goes on almost the same as it did before.  The only real difference has been that we used to go to the fitness center almost every day, and then they closed that down. 
It is partially open now, but only for very limited use, so we have not been back there since it re-opened. 

Otherwise, we usually go everywhere together anyway, so that is still the same.  We do not eat the same food always, or even at the same times; and Bobby is a retired chef, so he has no problems cooking whatever he wants to eat.  Since I am eating the plant based foods, and he is heavy animal protein, we often have separate meals, but not always.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

Strangely enough we are not getting along any worst than we usually got along; which means we get along 25% of the time, 25% of the time we are in truce mod, and the other 25% of the time WWIII.  The remaining 25% of the time we are apart in different room, sleeping, etc.

Yup, nothing’s changed.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2020)

*It's just me and my husband here,and so far neither one of us has killed the other one. My Husband was always very busy doing things.so now he is doing way too much at home. Most of the time I tell him just to relax awhile but that doesn't work I don't care for most of the TV shows he watches so I get on the computer, especially this forum. If I need to listen to things on the computer I put my headphones on so that I don't disturb him. We have also hooked up Zoom and we can visit with our loved ones on there.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *It's just me and my husband here,and so far neither one of us has killed the other one. My Husband was always very busy doing things.so now he is doing way too much at home. Most of the time I tell him just to relax awhile but that doesn't work I don't care for most of the TV shows he watches so I get on the computer, especially this forum. If I need to listen to things on the computer I put my headphones on so that I don't disturb him. We have also hooked up Zoom and we can visit with our loved ones on there.*


I would never kill my husband, he still has a job


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2020)

Gotta admit that it's becoming a strain sometimes.


----------

